# Precyse Coding Assessment test



## ChapmanJ (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anyone taken an assessment test from this company? Curious if it's a multiple choice like the AAPC.  Any info you can give me and others would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## lisahenderson (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd also be interested in the answer to that. I'm having a hard time finding a job and wish I could just say to some of these companies, "Let me take the test! I will pass and if you hire me and don't like me after 30 days, you can let me go and get your money back. I will give you a money-back guarantee!" If it wasn't so unprofessional, I would consider it.


----------



## michaelrcpc (Mar 26, 2014)

I have had the opportunity to take this as well as implement it to many of my staff.  The overall response was that it was too general and that many of the questions posed were either left open ended with interpretation for multiple answers.  I found that I had to contact PU on a few occasions to indicate that some of their q's were incorrect.


----------



## em2177 (Mar 31, 2014)

It depends which test you take. I took the ER and Outpatient tests. I passed both. Some parts are multiple choice and some are actual cases. Hope this helps.


----------



## dollyfader (Apr 23, 2014)

that's good to know and did you have enough time to finish it


----------

